# Any Fly tiers on board?



## Jim (Jan 20, 2011)

Check this out!

https://www.grahamowengallery.com/fishing/more-fly-tying.html


----------



## fishshtick (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, I tie flies and they don't look anything like those. Those are really amazing, although I'm not sure comparing them to actual fishing flies is fair. I feel like those aren't really flies so much as plastic sculptures. But hey, the guy who makes them lands TV and movie gigs and I only land bass and trout. Interestingly, I generally find that the realism of my flies is inversely proportional to how good they work for catching fish. It seems to me there is a sweet spot of size, color and shape that triggers strikes, but fish tend to like impressionism more than realism.


----------



## devilmutt (Jan 21, 2011)

I tie all my own flies for trout fishing and have tied a few for bass/pike fishing...they don't look like the flies in the link.


----------

